# Best ideas to build a real rock wall?



## Siouxish (Jan 30, 2015)

I would love to hear of any of your ideas on how to easily build a real rock wall on the back of a 72" long aquarium. I've seen a few examples out there, but would love any feedback as I would prefer the wall to be against the back of the tank so not to take up the open water in the viewing font. Images would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

simply stacking rocks against the back glass has worked for me. Generally biggest on bottom, and stagger the joints between rocks. It helps to have relatively angular rocks too.


----------



## Siouxish (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Do you have any images of your tank's back wall?


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

If you really want them stuck in place, you can use black spray foam. (Like "Great Stuff" but in black.)


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Siouxish said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you have any images of your tank's back wall?


You might check my tanks, there may be a picture of an older set up with them. If not mine, there are probably hundreds of tank shots with rocks against the back glass.

Not sure what you are trying to get at, stacking rocks up against the back glass gives more stability than a stack out in the open, as you can lean rocks against it. Static weight is not an issue, where folks run into issues stacking rocks is the rocks being undermined and shifting. That shifting can cause issue.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Seeing a picture of a finished rock wall is not gonna do much good.The strategy is your first layer of rocks.If you have a good sturdy bottom...you can start to lean the rest toward the back of tank against glass. I personally like biggest rocks on bottom layer. If you never have done a rock wall before...play with them on the floor for a while before going in to the tank.As nodima pointed out just be aware that cichlids dig and can cause the rocks to shift. Usually using very sturdy bottom rocks combined with leaning against the back can lower the risk of shifting.


----------

